# Adelaide Big Brewday



## jayse (1/5/05)

Ok its looking like we might be the only state not brewing the rye IPA on Saturday. I simply can not allow that to happen. What I have done is rip this weekends pages out of the diary and left a few hop flowers in its place. Because this weekend is big brewday.
Anyway come one come all to a piss up in a brewery, The Skunkfart brewery.
Bring your beer, even your brew gear, a chair, a sausage (not the kind from wagga), bring anything you like but be seen at big brewday adelaide style or go home to mummy.  



Friends
Jayse


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/5/05)

Jovial Monk will be brewing the rye IPA!

Jovial Monk


----------



## ozdevil (1/5/05)

Jayse will that be saturday the 7th of May?

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## jayse (1/5/05)

ozdevil said:


> Jayse will that be saturday the 7th of May?
> 
> cheers
> ozdevil
> [post="56958"][/post]​



Yeap thats the day. 
I'll see you then Ozdevil.
You'd be well and truelly up for a good dose of brew inspiration i'd say and iam sure this is just the key to getting your arse into gear.

For your life.
Jayse


----------



## Kai (1/5/05)

I'll pencil it into my diary, Jayse.


----------



## ozdevil (1/5/05)

Jayse 

Well that depends at the moment while i have given up work now on Saturdays and sundays my have a bit more time on my sleeves.....Mind you i still have to get the leave pass as we are currently Painting the house and doing some garden maintence around the home so we can get ready to sell our house....

yep your probably right as well Jayse i do need some brew inspiration which i am now going to over ride my lady and say i will be there rain hail or snow...

see you next saturday

cheers
oz


----------



## Aaron (1/5/05)

I'll be there.

Looking forward to meeting some more Adelaidembrewers.


----------



## GMK (1/5/05)

i cant be there Jayse - Sorry.

I have voluntered my house and gear to Budding Allgrainers.
1 wants to brew an AG Hoegarden Wit
2 the second wants an AG porter - all on the same day...

Will be kicking off at 10.00am
Wish me luck...

i think i will need it.


----------



## bradmcm (1/5/05)

Just so the rookies know what is going on:

Big Brew Day 2005


----------



## Boots (2/5/05)

Jayse, I'll at least drop by for a while to say hi to ya and everyone. I'd love to make a day of it but I reckon I'd be pushing it - health levels of some of the members in the Boots household at the moment is not great, and I'm going interstate for work next week, so I might be pushing it for a full blown day.

Cheers for opening up the brewery to everyone :beer:


----------



## jayse (2/5/05)

Looks like we have a few names down to make a day of it.  
I have on tap at the moment Skunkingtons Bitter, Skunkfart pale ale, Ramble on porter, Uncle toby's morning workout oatmeal stout and Dogboltingtons dunkel.
All of these beers will be under lock and key h34r: but iam sure if you fill my glass with yours i can fill yours with mine. :chug: :chug: 

Seeya all then.


Iam gunna crawl
Jayse
Ps. If you want to bring a keg then i have ample cold room space to keep it cold all day.


----------



## Aaron (5/5/05)

I have to pike 

My gf reminded me of a cousins wedding on Saturday.

Having a wedding on brew day, how rude.


----------



## dicko (5/5/05)

Hi Jayse,

I indicated last week that I might make it to Adelaide again for the BBD on Saturday, but unfortunately I have got to work ( 2 schools that cant be done during the week)  

I trust that everyone will enjoy themselves as they are allways good days.

I will catch up when I do get to Adelaide again in a couple of weeks. :chug: :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## jayse (5/5/05)

Aaron said:


> I have to pike
> 
> My gf reminded me of a cousins wedding on Saturday.
> 
> ...



Oh well maybe next time then, have fun and will drink your share. :chug: :lol: 



dicko said:


> I will catch up when I do get to Adelaide again in a couple of weeks.
> Cheers
> [post="57694"][/post]​



Yeap will do.
Take it easy.

Jayse


----------



## Ray_Mills (5/5/05)

Hi Guys
Give me a ring on 0403 340 374 on Saturday and let The IBU's know how you are going
Cheers
Ray


----------



## big d (6/5/05)

have a good one guys.

cheers
big d


----------



## SteveSA (6/5/05)

Aaron said:


> I have to pike
> 
> My gf reminded me of a cousins wedding on Saturday.
> 
> ...



I agree. As bad as getting married on Grand Final day.
I've got exactly the same problem. Gf's cousin's wedding from 2pm. But I'll be at Jayse's for a couple of hours beforehand though. One of the benefits of having a gf that understands my obsession.



dicko said:


> Hi Jayse,
> 
> I indicated last week that I might make it to Adelaide again for the BBD on Saturday, but unfortunately I have got to work ( 2 schools that cant be done during the week)
> 
> ...


Hopefully we'll see you at Stu's on the 21st then Dicko. Apparently he's firing up the weber, invited the media and is getting his beer porn in order for us.  

What a guy!

Steve


----------



## wee stu (6/5/05)

SteveSA said:


> Hopefully we'll see you at Stu's on the 21st then Dicko. Apparently he's firing up the weber, invited the media and is getting his beer porn in order for us.
> 
> What a guy!
> 
> ...



I know nothing :excl: h34r: 

Sadly, I won't make it to Jayse's - have a great brewday without me

awrabest, stu


----------



## jayse (6/5/05)

Ray_Mills said:


> Hi Guys
> Give me a ring on 0403 340 374 on Saturday and let The IBU's know how you are going
> Cheers
> Ray
> [post="57712"][/post]​




Will do, the wort should be flowing through the chiller by 3pm given everything going to plan. Iam sticking roughly to the DC rye recipe 0g 1.075 and 70 IBU.
Was gunna make it a double IPA but that will have to wait till next time.

Cheers and all the best
Jayse


----------



## Aaron (8/5/05)

So how did it go?

Good company? Good beer?


----------



## jayse (8/5/05)

Yes we had quite a lovely day, we weren't in shorts and tshirts like the brissy brewers but all the same the weather was great and the beers were awesome.
Kai has some pics which iam sure you'll see soon.
No real dramas with the brew, i even dropped the cube containing the wort from a reasonble hieght trying to show off but even that didn't hurt it, it just bounced and asked to be directed to the yeast starter.

Thanx to the AHB'ers in Ozdevil, SteveSA, Kai, roach, jazman and boots for coming and helping me celebrate big brewday.

Jayse


----------



## dicko (8/5/05)

SteveSA said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > I have to pike
> ...



I am working very hard on my ability to attend.
SHSHHHHH!
Dont say anything, but I am working on being there.
Beer porn is a positve attraction. 

Cheers


----------



## wee stu (8/5/05)

wee stu said:


> I know nothing :excl: h34r:
> [post="57752"][/post]​



the thought of dicko making it all the way from arno bay, almost makes me wish I did know something


----------



## Kai (8/5/05)

Well, it was an excellent brew day at the skunk fart brewery, many thanks to Jayse for his hospitality, and it was good to put a few more faces to names as well as try some excellent beers including roach's bitter and strong ale, jazman's bitter, boots's aussie ale & cherry all-grain bitter (was that right, boots? so many beers), stevesa's porter and his banana beer, ozdevil's excellent little creatures clone and too many great skunkfart brews to remember.

Anyway, I took one or two photos of the day, it seemed everytime I put the camera down there was another interesting occurrence that demanded my attention, so I felt it only right to share some of the highlights of the day:

http://bb.mafmods.com/skunkfartbrewery/skunkfart.html

And page 2, in case you miss the link (cunningly labeled as page 1):

http://bb.mafmods.com/skunkfartbrewery/Page1.html


----------



## jayse (9/5/05)

Some lovely photos there, not nearly as embrassing as what i imagined they would be. :beerbang: 

Look forward to doing it all again at stuingtons

All my love
Jayse


----------



## Snow (9/5/05)

Jeez - judging by those photos you guys had a little too much fun! Great to hear it all went well!

- Snow


----------



## SteveSA (9/5/05)

Nice photos Kai. Looks like I should've ditched the wedding and carried on with you lot.

Good to see you back to destructive best Oz. Sorry to have missed jaz, boots and roach. (and their beers!) Next time my social calendar will be a bit better organised.

Jayse what can I say? I'm just glad nothing caught on fire this time. Pumps, guests, etc.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Boots (9/5/05)

Mine was the aussie ale and english pale Kai 

Yep .. some fine beers tasted - for me the standout beer was Kai's simcoe summer blonde. Great beer Kai.

Oh yeah Jayse, we left my daughters' magnadoodle / brewing blueprint generator :blink: I'll have to drop in one night this week and pick it up / have a beer ... assuming it hasn't been assimilated into the brewing collective h34r: 

Cheers to tha host!


----------



## ozdevil (9/5/05)

Jayse had a great time on saturday... it was just a bit unfortunate i didnt have any brew to bring around except my perfect clone of little creatures.... but i enjoyed getting back into brew days seeing on what i have missed out on in the past 6-8 months of not being able to brew

as well it was good to catch up and meet some old and newbrewers certainly a top day


@Kai 

Top pics mate done a brilliant job of capturing the moments of the day top stuff

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## Hoops (9/5/05)

Kai said:


> Well, it was an excellent brew day at the skunk fart brewery, many thanks to Jayse for his hospitality, and it was good to put a few more faces to names as well as try some excellent beers including roach's bitter and strong ale, jazman's bitter, boots's aussie ale & cherry all-grain bitter (was that right, boots? so many beers), stevesa's porter and his banana beer, ozdevil's excellent little creatures clone and too many great skunkfart brews to remember.
> 
> Anyway, I took one or two photos of the day, it seemed everytime I put the camera down there was another interesting occurrence that demanded my attention, so I felt it only right to share some of the highlights of the day:
> 
> ...


Top stuff guys, great photos!
Looks like things went down-hill real quick :lol: 
Jayse certainly loves his hops :wub: anyone that does lines of hops is definitely a hop-head!
Looks like you all had a great day


----------



## Jovial_Monk (9/5/05)

hmmmm I see my rye malt buckets were useful in more ways than one 

JM


----------



## Kai (9/5/05)

SteveSA said:


> Jayse what can I say? I'm just glad nothing caught on fire this time. Pumps, guests, etc.



Maybe that's why he took to squirting some of us down, he must have been worried I was a fire hazard.

Jayse, I left my glass at your place. You'll recognise it, it's the one too small for you to ever contemplate drinking out of.


----------



## jayse (9/5/05)

Good evening brewers,
Those that left things behind will need to allow a good hour to come and drink some beer when they pick their things up. :beer: 

The rye IPA is tasting damn fine got it fermenting way down at the lowest temp possible and have manage so far to keep the majority of the yeast inside the fermentor.

The ocean
Jayse


----------



## big d (9/5/05)

im still curious as to the grain on the head jayse  
grain to brain in an hour or 2 perhaps.  
great pics and sure looked like a top day as one can expect when visiting jayses brewery.


cheers
big d


----------



## Aaron (10/5/05)

Looks like it was a great day.

Wish I had been able to make it.

Could have picked up some well needed tips. Made my first AG on Sunday.


----------



## hawkesy (15/9/05)

Jayse,

How did the Rye IPA finish up. I was thinking about doing it for my next brew, did you stick to the same recipe? Promash gives me about 93 IBU!, I'm afraid, very afraid.

Cheers

Hawkesy


----------

